# new feeder



## heater (Jun 21, 2013)

Just wanted to show a few of my kids with their new feeder


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ummm, heater? I think you forgot to post the picture?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol, yeah there is no pic.


----------



## heater (Jun 21, 2013)

I am sorry, here it is


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fancy! Do your does have horns? Can they fit their heads in those slats? How tall is it? Nobody has jumped on the feeder then in?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## heater (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes saltey they do have horns and the creep panel is about 36" tall. So far nobody has jumped over.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does it auto feed too?? I like very much


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

heater said:


> I am sorry, here it is


No need to apologize - it happens. :laugh: That is really nice! :thumbup: How far apart are the slats?


----------



## heater (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes it does automatically feed and the slats are 4 3\4 inches apart


----------



## Enginekid89 (Aug 15, 2013)

What brand is your feeder?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

